# Using radios during deer season



## jaredm_22 (Jul 8, 2006)

Are there any rules against using 2-way radios (walkie talkies) during rifle deer season (in ND)? I have not found any, but I have been told before that it is illegal. I was also told you can use them to communicate between people in your hunting party as long as you aren't using them to tell other people where the deer at located. To me that just does not make much sense, so I figured I'd post this and see what you guys had to say. Thanks!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have wondered the same thing.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

How I understand it is illegal to use them for example to have someone pushing deer and telling you there is a nice buck coming towards you from the south. But it is legal to use them for safety reasons or say you are in a stand and you call your buddy and tell him you shot a deer and he can come in and help you. This is how I understand it. I few years back old Babe Winkleman got busted for using them the wrong way !!!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Legal!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

ND use to have a restriciton on use of two way, CB's etc but the last I was told, this is no longer in effect in ND. To be sure, do not take the info from the internet, simply pick up the phone and call the G&F and talk to enforement!! Like a lot of things there is a lot of wrong assumptions floating around on different issues.

We use have used them in the past and without a doubt for safety issues.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

what about cell phones then?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

We have used 2 ways for years with no trouble. When spreding out to walk a place we would tell each other if there was a deer that they did not see. We also would use them for saftey reasons. I have gone over and over the procs and I have not found anything about using radios or phones while hunting. I also went though the G&F web site and samething. I did see though that you can not shoot from or on a motor driven vehicle, so if you have a coverd wagon you can shoot from it. :lol: :beer:


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

allright man i haev been busted for this one but i dont live in ND i live in ohio

gnr told us that we can use them to give human position but not deer movement and they really did have like 20 2 ways on the dash on scan and they told us that most people talk in code and that there is nothing that they can do for that cause they cn only act on certain words or phrases

so if i were you i would come up with a code !!!


----------

